# work and treatment



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
Im currently sniffing and and due to start injections soon.
My job is quite stressful and unpredictable in terms of hours and travel.....i had planned on taking the week off during ec and et but due to other staff members annual leave i may not get this.  Just wondering if any of u submitted a doctors note for time off? Also, do many ppl take the 2ww off work or is it btr to keep busy?
I havent told anyone about our tx, not even parents and dont feel comfortable telling my boss
Thanks and best of luck to you all going through this journey xx


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Erin I've just completed my 2nd cycle of ICSI and on the dreaded 2 week wait!!! When I did treatment last year I pretty much worked through it, just taking days off here and there for collection and transfer.

This year I decided to take the whole time off. I'm in a different job now and it's pretty stressful so thought it best to remove myself from that. This process is stressful enough without adding any other worries into the mix!!! My doctor was very happy to give me a sick line for 3 weeks when I explained how I was feeling about things - just want to give myself the best chance. 

However, other ladies say it's best getting back to normal and if working during treatment takes your mind off things then do it. But sounds like your job is pretty stressful? 

Good luck with whatever you decide and all the best with treatment!

Leo xxx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Erin - For my two previous cycles I have taken off EC and ET days.  It is tricky cos your ET could be 2 days after, 3 days or 5 days so tricky.  I am def of the camp that keeping busy is better but I think it is a personal thing.  I did notice that I was less able to handle anything stress so if work is stressful I'd try your Dr.  I have not asked Dr about sick note before but I bet most would help out
xxxxx


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Erin

I usually take the 3 weeks off, I was quite sore on my last cycle after EC, I still plan to do the same but keep myself busy with other things around home, maybe a few walks and a little retail therapy!!

Good luck on your cycle

Joanne x


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.  Im taking the first two weeks off and il see how i feel after that.  Leo best of luck with your 2ww, i really hope it all works out for u xx


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Leo

Hope things are going well for you  

Joanne


----------

